
Python 3 tkinter graphical curve and surface fitter - zunzun
https://github.com/zunzun/tkInterFit
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
zunzun
Good idea. I'll do that, thank you.

~~~
zunzun
HN does not appear to allow me to submit the same URL more than once, so I
cannot submit as a "Show HN" now. Would you please try?

~~~
brudgers
Email Dan at hn@ycombinator.com [it's the |contact| link at the bottom of the
page].

~~~
zunzun
Email sent from the address zunzun@zunzun.com - thank you for the help.

James

~~~
brudgers
It's an interesting tool.

